# Other > Off Topic >  Anyone from Canada??

## VikramSidhu

I want to know if there is anyone here from Canada,I  am planning to visit Canada and wanted to ask if the IELTS institute has any impact on the study in Canada or it's just the bands that count.

----------


## sieuinan

Hi you. I am happy when make friend with you.

----------


## marhomkhan

yes why? any issue?You can hire companies

----------


## zalili

I am from Canada and i am pregnant women living in CA i love this place 
some one please recommend me best shop in Canada to purchase pre mom stuff i am looking for Pregnancy Calculator

----------


## Bikeracer2020

> I am from Canada and i am pregnant women living in CA i love this place 
> some one please recommend me best shop in Canada to purchase pre mom stuff i am looking for Pregnancy Calculator


Very strange that you live in Canada and your IP address is in Pakistan....*182.188.217.26
*

EVO South 

Usage Type
 Fixed Line ISP

Domain Name
 evo-south.com

Country
  Pakistan

City
 Lahore, Punjab

----------


## masonbwhite1

Yes. i am do you need any help? Tell me what i can do for you

----------


## tomasmraz

I like it in Kaneda, but I can't tell you about the training.

----------

